# Re: Next Weekend - Confirmations please..



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Im coming(accompanied by a female probably) and im having my usual room please, failing that, the living room will do with a nice comfy matress.


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Marty:

"Should" be there (9th?). Â Will know definitely tomorow..... Â Will need to leave earlish Sunday though, so won't be able to try contributing to the Welsh constabulary retirement fund again..... 

Doug


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Marty:

"Should" be there (9th?). Will know definitely tomorow..... Will need to leave earlish Sunday though, so won't be able to try contributing to the Welsh constabulary retirement fund again..... 

Doug


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can't make it. Some TT owning f*ckwit friends have already invited me to a bonfire party that weekend.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wait.. that was you!

Ok I'll be there!! Presume its OK to bring Caroline and Dave as their down for the weekend and you *did* invite them as well!? 

No rooms needed.......


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Aye Aye!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Would not miss it for the world   ;D

Room for 2 if poss please?

Save me heading all the way home from London on the Friday afternoon & then driving back south on Saturday, do any of the usual suspects fancy a blow out around Cardiff or surrounding areas on the Friday evening? No major probs if no-ones up for it, but we were planning to do a Cardiff (so to speak) & it could save me a 500mile round trip ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

Out with some mates on Friday night in Cardiff for a mates birthday. Beers and fun, you are welcome to join us. More than welcome!!

Probably meeting around mine or his (we're virtually neighbours) before heading into town.....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tim:

Sounds like a plan. Thats next Friday (8th)? Would there be any room at your gaff or somewhere close by? What time are you planning on heading out? ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

Still sorting arrangements for next week. I've 2 mates coming over from London who are coming to the bonfire night too.....

They might come on the Friday, or it may be the Saturday instead. God only knows yet - still finding out! Whether they come or not, I'm still going out for the evening, as its a different mate's birthday...

Not sure what time he and his friends are planning to go out or even what the plans are. I'll see if we wants to gather around mine first. I have pinball, loud music and alcohol, which is always a good combination, and we can wait for you to arrive, if you aren't there already....

Bottom line, if my friends come from London, we'll squeeze you in somehow - I'll give up my double bed and kip on the settee or something or in one of my other spare rooms. If they dont come til Saturday, then fitting you in is dead easy.

Text me your mobile number (07720 404637) and we can sort the details out later this week / early next. Just as an idea, I doubt we'll head to town until at least 9pm, but its not down to me. Personally I like a few drinks at my own place. Some Tekken 4, some LOUD music, some Pinball, then a taxi or 2 for the group into town.... I'll see if I can foist my plan onto them


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Me & Gem please - whichever room's going 

I'll be in Germany for the night of the 5th - Guy who? 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Excellent  ;D A whole weekend of drinking, viewing, partying & possibly hooning with top folk. Getting excited already ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

> Presume its OK to bring Caroline and Dave as their down for the weekend and you *did* invite them as well!? :...


Of course! ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

All,

Just watched the "Getaway in Stockholm 2" DVD which I bought at the Motorshow yesterday - a 480 bhp Supra and a 460bhp Escort Cosworth absolutely nailing it through Stockholm and surrounding autoroutes at 4am in the morning, late August 2001.

Stunning footage and a must see for everyone - it's only 30 minutes long but will bring it along so we can have it running in the backgorund - I'm sure everyine'll be entertained ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stu,

Bring something to hide behind too. I've a sneaking suspicion that you and I aren't ALWAYS going to be shown favourably in Mart's vid. 

(like I really give a shit!)


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I'm still coming toooo.... Need space (to sleep, of course) 

Shash.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Hey guys...

Wasnt able to make it - some stuff came up 

Sorry!

Also, how comes HeadEd is no longer a registered username??!

Shash.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hey Shash, I just saw that....what's happened? :-/


----------

